# Problem with Wake on Lan (WoL) and Realtek 8139 card

## GauSs_

I have the following card:

```

$ lspci -v

Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

Subsystem: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RT8139

Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 10

I/O ports at d400 [size=256]

Memory at e5000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

$ethtool eth1

Settings for eth1:

   Supported ports: [ TP MII ]

   Supported link modes:   10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full 

                           100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full 

   Supports auto-negotiation: Yes

   Advertised link modes:  10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full 

                           100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full 

   Advertised auto-negotiation: Yes

   Speed: 100Mb/s

   Duplex: Full

   Port: MII

   PHYAD: 32

   Transceiver: internal

   Auto-negotiation: on

   Supports Wake-on: pumbg

   Wake-on: d

   Current message level: 0x00000007 (7)

   Link detected: yes

```

and I want to enable wake on lan. I've followed http://gentoo-wiki.com/Wake_on_lan but without any success. When I make shutdown on WinXP everything works fine. But after shutdown on Gentoo it doesn't.

Thanks for help.

----------

## -Craig-

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Wake_on_lan

----------

## MostAwesomeDude

 *-Craig- wrote:*   

> http://gentoo-wiki.com/Wake_on_lan

 

And this year's "tl;dr" award goes to...

----------

## GauSs_

News: I've managed to WoL my comp after "poweroff" but after "shutdown -h now" it ain't working. Also, even with "poweroff" WoL ain't working every time.

----------

## solamour

Have you resolved it yet? I moved most of my boxes from Windows to Gentoo, but this particular one simply refuses to wake when shut down from Gentoo, even though it works flawlessly when shut down from Windows. I'd appreciate any suggestions.

__

sol

----------

## thorheimdall

Did you set RC_DOWN_INTERFACE="no" in /etc/conf.d/rc? Did you put something like 

```
ethtool -s eth0 wol g
```

in /etc/conf.d/local.start ?

I have a REALTEK 8139 too, and that's what I did to get WOL working.  You can also put the ethtool command above in /etc/conf.d/local.stop. You can also try this command yourself as root and then reboot to see if it is a local.start/stop issue (local must be in your default runlevel).

----------

## solamour

I believe I tried pretty much everything I read (e.g. ethtool, /etc/conf.d/rc, updated BIOS, reversed MAC, etc) in all different combinations with no success. Then again, mine is an on-board NVIDIA network card ("forcedeth" driver), so it could be a driver/motherboard specific issue.

If I get a dedicated network card with WOL capability, would I be able to wake it up? Unlike some of my (even) older motherboards, this one (A7N266-VM) doesn't have the WOL" cable connector, so I'm not sure a dedicated card would help or not.

__

sol

----------

## GauSs_

 *solamour wrote:*   

> Have you resolved it yet? I moved most of my boxes from Windows to Gentoo, but this particular one simply refuses to wake when shut down from Gentoo, even though it works flawlessly when shut down from Windows. I'd appreciate any suggestions.
> 
> __
> 
> sol

 

It still doesn't work for me with shutdown -h now but with poweroff it works fine. I had some problems (as mentioned in upper post) but that was due to other machine that was sending wol signal.

Try poweroff.

----------

## solamour

"poweroff" doesn't work for me either. I've been doing experiments for the last few days, and here is what I found. All of my gears are fairly old, but I'm sure that doesn't affect the result.

* A7N266: Has an on-board NIC (NVIDIA, "forcedeth"). WOL works only when hibernated from Windows; it doesn't work when 1) shutdown from Windows, 2) shutdown from Linux, or 3) hibernated with TuxOnIce from Linux.

* A7V133: No on-board NIC, but has the WOL "power" connector. I rummaged through my junk boxes and dug up a NIC (Accton Technology Corporation SMC2-1211TX, uses "8139too") that has the WOL connector. Basically everything works: shutdown from Windows/Linux and hibernation from Windows/Linux. All I did was RC_DOWN_INTERFACE="no" in /etc/conf.d/rc and the BIOS setting.

* A7N266 + "8139too": WOL works only when hibernated from Windows.

So, I suspect the problem is with "forcedeth" or its combination with A7N266 motherboard. Perhaps it would be a good excuse to shop for a new computer.

__

sol

----------

